# Is this supposed to happen?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I was wondering if when calibrating with the Antimode should it apply boost? I know it will boost some freq's while calibrating but the last two times I ran it when it was done the low 25hz boost was on. I don't think that is supposed to happen but I am not sure. Any idea's????


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Hi guy's. I was wondering if when calibrating with the Antimode should it apply boost? I know it will boost some freq's while calibrating but the last two times I ran it when it was done the low 25hz boost was on. I don't think that is supposed to happen but I am not sure. Any idea's????


I'd think it will boost whatever needs to be boosted for a flat response. 25hz can benefit from boost in many subs.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

But I thought it is supposed to be an extra boost if wanted not something used for normal calibration.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

TC, neither Greg or I have an Antimode, so there’s only so much we can tell you about it. Isn’t the boost and its function, application etc. discussed in the manual?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wayne. Yes it is and from what I understand it is something that you can use if you want to boost certain freq's. It has two buttons on the front that can boost either 25hz or 35hz but I don't know if it is something the Antimode will engage while calibrating or is purely elective. I was hopeing maybe someone with more experience with this unit would know something about it.


----------



## MrJulius (Jun 3, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Hi guy's. I was wondering if when calibrating with the Antimode should it apply boost? I know it will boost some freq's while calibrating but the last two times I ran it when it was done the low 25hz boost was on. I don't think that is supposed to happen but I am not sure. Any idea's????


I have the Antimode and I used it yesterday. When finished with the sweeps only the top yellow light should be on. The lift lights should only come on when you engage the 25 or the 35 Hz lift yourself.

Is it possible that you hit the button while holding the unit when unplugging the mic?

Just a thought.

MrJulius


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

MrJulius said:


> I have the Antimode and I used it yesterday. When finished with the sweeps only the top yellow light should be on. The lift lights should only come on when you engage the 25 or the 35 Hz lift yourself.
> 
> Is it possible that you hit the button while holding the unit when unplugging the mic?
> 
> ...


That is what I thought also. I will do the cal again tonight and see what happens. It is entirely possible I hit the button by mistake so will see what happens later. Thanks...:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Julius, Does your Antimode have a pretty big thump between sweeps?


----------



## MrJulius (Jun 3, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Julius, Does your Antimode have a pretty big thump between sweeps?


Yep, it's like a very deep boom, then there is a quick pause, then the tones start to rise. It does this three or four times. I swear that sometimes it just uses 3 passes and other times it uses 4. I'll have to remember it next time.

MrJulius


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks. The first time I did it with my Danley I had the gain up to high and I thought the windows would blow out of the house when that thump happened. The wife and the dogs started barking...:bigsmile: I just did the cal again this morning and it worked fine so I guess I messed up somewhere the last time. It does 4 sweeps..Thanks for all the help guy's....:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> The wife and the dogs started barking...:bigsmile:


Thanks TC, that made my day! :rofl:


----------

